# Netzwerkkarte PCI mit AUI!



## Josef (23 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Suche eine Netzwerkkarte für den PCI Standard
die ein AUI anschlußß besitzt Twistedpair und BNC
braucht sie nicht zu haben aber Sie muß Lowprofile sein.

cu
Josef


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2006)

Josef schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Suche eine Netzwerkkarte für den PCI Standard
> die ein AUI anschlußß besitzt Twistedpair und BNC
> ...



Hallo,

wir hatten die hier im Einsatz:

SMC 1208 BTA

Gibt es wohl nicht mehr neu.

Was ist denn mit 'Lowprofile' genau gemeint? 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (23 Januar 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Josef schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lowprofile sind schmale PCI Karten mit kürzerer Blende.

Hier mal ein Bild von einer Netzwerkkarte, die mit beiden Blenden ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Josef (23 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Lowprofile sind schmale PCI Karten mit kürzerer Blende.
> 
> ...



Ja, genau so eine brauche ich mit einem AUI Anschluß denn der
Rechner den wir nun neu bekommen haben von unserer IT Abteilung
ist ein Moderner Compaq dort passen die Netzwerkkarten nicht die
wir haben besser gesagt wir haben ihn mit einer Flex hinten passend 
gemacht, aber bevor wir nun auch das gehäuse mit der Flex bearbeiten
weil es wegen der Karte nicht mehr auf den Rechner passt und unser
nagelneues DDE Server Upgrade registrieren dachte ich mal hier nach
einer geeigneten Netzwerkkarte zu posten.

Aber es sieht so aus als ob es keine lowprofile Karten mit AUI Anschluß
gibt und wahrscheinlich nie gegeben hat weil der AUI-Stecker so gross ist.

cu
Josef


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Januar 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einer normalen Low Profile Karte und AUI/TP-Konverter am AUI-Hub?


----------



## Josef (23 Januar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer normalen Low Profile Karte und AUI/TP-Konverter am AUI-Hub?



Ja, So werde ich es machen muessen obwohl ich es eigentlich als eine
sehr schlechte lösung halte da ich ja nun noch mehr potenziele Störungs
verursacher habe und noch mehr kleine kisten und kabel unter den
Schreibtischen, da kennt sich jetzt schon keiner mehr aus und bei Störungen
kann ich mich gleich mal auf Stundenlanges unter den Schreibtischen herum
kreichen einstellen (mein armer ruecken ich werde leider nicht juenger)

So einen AUI/TP konverter samt normaler Low Profile Karte hat uns die
IT Abteilung nun auch geschickt. Leider hat der Konverter einen mänlchen
AUI Anschluß und die Siemens Leitung vom AUI-Hub hat auch mänlich.

Deshalb such ich nun diese Leitung. 

cu
Josef


----------

